# Key West Sunset Harbor



## JustynaC (Sep 18, 2022)

Can anyone let me know what the current rate is for parking in garage next to Sunset Harbor?  Thank you!


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 18, 2022)

I don't know.

The only reason I'm replying is to suggest that you don't want a car in Key West. I lived there for 30 years. I never owned a car. They're not only unnecessary, they're a pain. I will never drive in Key West. I have friends and family who would welcome my car for free -- thanks, no. I don't want or need a car in Key West.

Even if someone is disabled and cannot walk or ride a bicycle, five-sixes cab and uber is better than having a car.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 18, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I don't know.
> 
> The only reason I'm replying is to suggest that you don't want a car in Key West. I lived there for 30 years. I never owned a car. They're not only unnecessary, they're a pain. I will never drive in Key West. I have friends and family who would welcome my car for free -- thanks, no. I don't want or need a car in Key West.
> 
> Even if someone is disabled and cannot walk or ride a bicycle, five-sixes cab and uber is better than having a car.



I disagree.  I like having the freedom to go to the grocery store, shopping and etc outside of Old Town.  I have visited often and lived there for three years while in the Navy.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 18, 2022)

JustynaC said:


> I disagree.  I like having the freedom to go to the grocery store, shopping and etc outside of Old Town.  I have visited often and lived there for three years while in the Navy.



You don't need a car to buy groceries. I did it for decades.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 18, 2022)

My point was that I know Key West very well, and my personal preference is to have a car available.

Your personal opinion is just that.

Unless you can help, there is no need to respond.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 18, 2022)

The lovely thing about internet fora is that others who come here can read these messages.

Parking sucks. On street parking sucks. The Winn-Dixie parking lot in Key West is perhaps the worst on the planet. My wife thinks so, at least. "Wow, that was a horrible parking lot. But not as bad as Winn Dixie in Key West." 

It is less expensive to simply uber or cab it. And staying at Sunset Harbor, 99% of everything a visitor wants is within easy walking distance.

So I hope that future readers of this message learn that having a car in old town Key West is a royal pain.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 18, 2022)

Please just go away.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 18, 2022)

I was asking for help.  You are just ranting.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 18, 2022)

JustynaC said:


> I was asking for help.  You are just ranting.



I am doing no such thing. Key West is a dead-flat island with no parking. It's far easier to walk, bike, or (for the disabled) take a cab. 

The money saved not renting a car and then leaving it in a parking garage for a week is money better spent at the Green Parrot.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 18, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I am doing no such thing. Key West is a dead-flat island with no parking. It's far easier to walk, bike, or (for the disabled) take a cab.
> 
> The money saved not renting a car and then leaving it in a parking garage for a week is money better spent at the Green Parrot.


I have reported you to TUG.  I asked you to not reply unless you had useful information for ME!  You are a troll.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 18, 2022)

JustynaC said:


> I have reported you to TUG.  I asked you to not reply unless you had useful information for ME!  You are a troll.



Here's the thing -- I could pick up the phone. I can't pick it up now because it's mid-afternoon here in Hawaii. So anyone who might be at Sunset Harbor or the garage is gone for the day. But I could pick up the phone early tomorrow and get the answer. So could you.

It is my sincere hope that everyone who reads this seriously asks themselves if they really need a car in Key West. And I hope they come to the conclusion that the answer is "no." They'll enjoy a better vacation.

An answer you don't agree with isn't necessarily a bad answer.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Sep 18, 2022)

Lol, folks shouldn’t get riled up, this is the internet.  It’s okay for people to know both that Sunset Harbor has parking for an unknown price and that they can also choose (maybe prefer) to forego a car in KW.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 18, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Here's the thing -- I could pick up the phone. I can't pick it up now because it's mid-afternoon here in Hawaii. So anyone who might be at Sunset Harbor or the garage is gone for the day. But I could pick up the phone early tomorrow and get the answer. So could you.
> 
> It is my sincere hope that everyone who reads this seriously asks themselves if they really need a car in Key West. And I hope they come to the conclusion that the answer is "no." They'll enjoy a better vacation.
> 
> An answer you don't agree with isn't necessarily a bad answer.


Since you aren't really adding anything new to the conversation, I would agree that it is ranting.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 18, 2022)

JustynaC said:


> I have reported you to TUG.  I asked you to not reply unless you had useful information for ME!  You are a troll.


There is the ignore button which allows you to not see posts from people you set it on. I find it works best in these situations.

I would suggest calling the resort directly to ask them. They would have an idea of how much parking is at the garage.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 18, 2022)

I would appreciate it if ONLY people who can help would reply.  The question was simple.  No other input is needed.  Yes, I know I can call tomorrow, was just hoping to find out tonight.  I'm not interested in other's opinions.  This is so very simple.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 18, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> There is the ignore button which allows you to not see posts from people you set it on. I find it works best in these situations.


Thank you so much!  I'll look for the ignore button!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 18, 2022)

JustynaC said:


> I would appreciate it if ONLY people who can help would reply.  The question was simple.  No other input is needed.  Yes, I know I can call tomorrow, was just hoping to find out tonight.  I'm not interested in other's opinions.  This is so very simple.


Scoop comments here in absolutes, meaning his opinion is always the right one and it doesn't matter what you want or say, they will always be right.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 18, 2022)

I will say that once one asks a question on a message board, one doesn't necessarily get to control how someone chooses to answer or not. And, sometimes people do post information on a thread because they know that other readers will come behind them.

No need for any one to get their noses bent out of shape here.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 18, 2022)

What I do not understand is why people feel that they need to get their 2 cents worth in on this post.  I WILL AGAIN REQUEST THAT IF YOU DO NOT HAVE AN ANSWER TO MY QUESTION, DO NOT RESPOND!  How hard is that to understand?  Please go and post your opinions elsewhere!  I'm not interested!  Why can't you understand and respect my request?  What is so hard about that?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 18, 2022)

amycurl said:


> I will say that once one asks a question on a message board, one doesn't necessarily get to control how someone chooses to answer or not. And, sometimes people do post information on a thread because they know that other readers will come behind them.
> 
> No need for any one to get their noses bent out of shape here.


Yeah but five posts of the same thing. Scoop posts aren’t going to save the world from having a car in Key West. I think the point was made after one or two posts. Anything beyond that was just argumentative.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 18, 2022)

amycurl said:


> I will say that once one asks a question on a message board, one doesn't necessarily get to control how someone chooses to answer or not. And, sometimes people do post information on a thread because they know that other readers will come behind them.
> 
> No need for any one to get their noses bent out of shape here.


You clearly do not respect that I have made a request to only have relevant responses.    This is ridiculous!  If you can't help, just do not respond!


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 18, 2022)

It is quite clear to me that this forum is not longer a place where I can post a question and get a simple response.  Everyone seems to want to jump in with their opinions.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 18, 2022)

If you cannot contribute something relative to the original post, there is no reason to comment.


----------



## Limace (Sep 18, 2022)

Google tells me $25 a night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT (Sep 19, 2022)

We were there the week between Christmas/New Years 2021/2022.  It was $25 a day.  We’ll be back there next month so, I’ll check for you to make sure it hasn’t gone up, and report back if you still need to know for a future time.

i hope it’s ok to add some commentary since I answered your question. We have always gotten a car when we go to Key West because we like the flexibility and we make some trips to Mangrove Mama’s which is at about MM 20. Love that place. It has good Key Lime Pie - not as good as mine but close. 

Anyway, I think a car is a personal choice.  Do you NEED a car in Key West?  Not in today’s environment and as Scoop said, parking can be a pain. But, if you like the flexibility and don’t mind jockeying for parking then that’s ok, too.


----------



## AJCts411 (Sep 19, 2022)

I've never need one. On FB group - Owners Only Sunset Harbor Key West, https://www.facebook.com/groups/563001245609814/  it said to be something like 50.00 or 75.00 per week per week, a small charge but passes are limited.    And for those who don' know yuo can have groceries delivered from Publix online with instacart.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 19, 2022)

Thank you very much!  That is surprising, since I was there 3 years ago it was only $15 per week.  Yes, please update me.  I'm traveling in January.  We also like to travel to other keys, Stock Island, etc.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 19, 2022)

AJCts411 said:


> I've never need one. On FB group - Owners Only Sunset Harbor Key West, https://www.facebook.com/groups/563001245609814/  it said to be something like 50.00 or 75.00 per week per week, a small charge but passes are limited.    And for those who don' know yuo can have groceries delivered from Publix online with instacart.


I'm aware of the grocery deliveries.  But, that is not my primary reason for renting a car.  We just like to explore!  I own two properties at Sunset Harbor, so typically we get a better deal on the parking.


----------



## ivywag (Sep 19, 2022)

I believe that the parking price depends upon whether you are an owner or not.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 19, 2022)

I called this AM.  The parking rate is $25 per week for owners and $25 per day for all others.


----------



## ocdb8r (Sep 21, 2022)

JustynaC said:


> I called this AM.  The parking rate is $25 per week for owners and $25 per day for all others.


Thanks for coming back with what you found.  This is what I recall as well, but I do believe you are limited to 1 car per unit (which may perhaps extend to two cars if you've got a lock-off) at the "owners" rate of $25 for the week.


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 21, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Since you aren't really adding anything new to the conversation, I would agree that it is ranting.



I know this is an old thread, but I disagree that @ScoopKona wasn't adding anything new in the post you quoted.
He indirectly/inelegantly suggested calling Sunset Harbor (the correct source) to get an answer.
This is the same gist as what you suggested right after Scoop's post.

It's a pet peeve of mine that people, like the OP, ask questions before trying to find out answers for themselves.
Happened quite often in my former business because it's easier for them & usually shorter time to ask and get answer than 
try to find/figure it out themselves.




dioxide45 said:


> ---
> 
> I would suggest calling the resort directly to ask them. They would have an idea of how much parking is at the garage.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 21, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I disagree that @ScoopKona wasn't adding anything new in the post you quoted.
> He indirectly/inelegantly suggested calling Sunset Harbor (the correct source) to get an answer.
> This is the same gist as what you suggested right after Scoop's post.
> 
> ...


I agree. Most often a Google search will turn up many answers, especially when it is related to a business. Trying to direct the thread is futile also, but only in Scoops last post did he suggest calling directly for the answer. My issue was the three posts between those that argued you don't need a car. The OP wanted a car. Why should we are why they wanted a car? But the first dozen posts are just a back and forth between Scoop and the OP. It seemed that Scoop was more worried about what future readers of the thread might need of his inspirational wisdom than trying to answer the question. A better response would have been "sorry, I don't know".


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 21, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> This is the same gist as what you suggested right after Scoop's post.



And at the end of the day, I want people to enjoy themselves in my home town. And the best way to do that is no scooters. No cars. No driving. No chance of a DUI. Walk and enjoy. Take a cab/uber if necessary. The dividend for the little bit of effort is a much better experience. 

I didn't own a car in Key West. I managed to make it for decades with just a bicycle. (I don't even recommend bikes for tourists. The cops give DUIs for biking under the influence. I got off with warnings because I knew everyone in town.) 

People with mobility issues should take cabs everywhere. Key West is not a friendly place for people with mobility issues. The town is small, crowded, and 50 years behind the times when it comes to walkways and ADA compliance.


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 21, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I agree. Most often a Google search will turn up many answers, especially when it is related to a business. Trying to direct the thread is futile also, but only in Scoops last post did he suggest calling directly for the answer. My issue was the three posts between those that argued you don't need a car. The OP wanted a car. Why should we are why they wanted a car? But the first dozen posts are just a back and forth between Scoop and the OP. It seemed that Scoop was more worried about what future readers of the thread might need of his inspirational wisdom than trying to answer the question. A better response would have been "sorry, I don't know".


True the posts were more argumentative than usual
However I'm giving Scoop a little more benefit of the doubt, as a former long-time Key West resident. Locals and former locals have different perspectives/ biases than tourists.  I've been to Key West and it's not a big place, and I can see how congested it could be for locals and tourists alike if a lot of tourists bring cars on island.  It's a double-edged sword for tourist dependent areas.  For example, as a former resident of Honolulu, I SMH on things I hear tourists do even when advised not to.  Such as when high surf is up on the North Shore, and  advisories go out for only locals living there  to drive into the area, the lookilus drive up there and help snarl traffic, and possibly put themselves at risk when waves reach the roadway.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 22, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I disagree that @ScoopKona wasn't adding anything new in the post you quoted.
> He indirectly/inelegantly suggested calling Sunset Harbor (the correct source) to get an answer.
> This is the same gist as what you suggested right after Scoop's post.
> 
> ...


Since I am the "OP", your pet peeve makes no sense to me.  Why should anyone waste time researching when someone here may be able to answer the question easily??  Again, If someone isn't able to be helpful, there is no need to respond.  I didn't ask opinions about renting a car.  Since I have lived in Key West, I know what I want to do while I am there.  I simply wanted an update on the parking cost.


----------



## GTLINZ (Sep 22, 2022)

Scoop has been very helpful over the years on this forum, so I will defend him. His response could have easily have been ignored, which is a good practice on public forums. 

But I will also say that he is also not considering those of us who drive down to Key West and HAVE TO park our car.

Warning - you can expect the stairs in the parking deck to smell strongly of urine (any mabye other things). Do you leave anything valuable in your car.


----------



## bdh (Sep 24, 2022)

JustynaC said:


> I called this AM.  The parking rate is $25 per week for owners and $25 per day for all others.



I'm thinking you should call again as those rates do not sound completely accurate.  The rates have varied by ownership type.  IE: SH owners pay the lowest rate, HRC owners pay a little more, II exchanges and renters pay the most. So suggest you clarify your status if you call again.

FWIW: The deck is owned by the adjacent hotel, but anyone can park in it as it is open to the public - the cost is $30.00 per day.   -


----------



## Kal (Sep 24, 2022)

I have visited Key West more than 20 times, each for 1 week.  One time I had a car and it sat in the parking garage almost the whole time. Hyatt gives a discount pass for the garage.  It was $5/wk but now I believe it's closer to $10+/wk  Retail rate is Maybe $30/nite.  If you have a burning desire to drive around, just rent a car for a day or use Uber.  ScoopKona is an EXCELLENT source of information. Bad mouthing him or any other poster here speaks VOLUMES about the poster.  Paying $210  for the week's parking is almost like real money. If you drive down to Key West, there are other options for longer term parking in Key West.  One is the public parking garage in Old Town.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 24, 2022)

Sigh...  My question was about the rate currently being charged for HSH owners. Any posts regarding the positives or negatives of renting a car in Key West should be placed in another post.  I've lived in Key West and visit frequently, so I know that I prefer to rent a car.  According to Hyatt Sunset Harbor, parking for owners is $25 per week.  Posts that are not relevant to my specific question are unwanted.  Again, everyone is able to create a post with their opinions.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 24, 2022)

Kal said:


> I have visited Key West more than 20 times, each for 1 week.  One time I had a car and it sat in the parking garage almost the whole time. Hyatt gives a discount pass for the garage.  It was $5/nite but now I believe it's closer to $10+/nite.  Retail rate is Maybe $30/nite.  If you have a burning desire to drive around, just rent a car for a day or use Uber.  ScoopKona is an EXCELLENT source of information. Bad mouthing him or any other poster here speaks VOLUMES about the poster.  Paying $210  for the week's parking is almost like real money. If you drive down to Key West, there are other options for longer term parking in Key West.  One is the public parking garage in Old Town.


This post is not relevant to my original question.  Perhaps you should post elsewhere where someone is interested in your opinion about renting a car in Key West.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 24, 2022)

Kal said:


> I have visited Key West more than 20 times, each for 1 week.  One time I had a car and it sat in the parking garage almost the whole time. Hyatt gives a discount pass for the garage.  It was $5/nite but now I believe it's closer to $10+/nite.  Retail rate is Maybe $30/nite.  If you have a burning desire to drive around, just rent a car for a day or use Uber.  ScoopKona is an EXCELLENT source of information. Bad mouthing him or any other poster here speaks VOLUMES about the poster.  Paying $210  for the week's parking is almost like real money. If you drive down to Key West, there are other options for longer term parking in Key West.  One is the public parking garage in Old Town.


Interesting response, since I had specifically requested that Scoop not reply unless he had relevant information to my question.  He clearly ignored my request. He insisted on making his opinion known. The debate on whether or not to rent a car in Key West should be in another post.  Having lived in Key West for a few years, I am well aware of what I want to do when I visit.  I do not consider asking him to leave this post to be bad mouthing him at all, just asking him to share his opinion elsewhere.  I am quite sure there are many on here that would welcome his input.  Just not me.


----------



## Kal (Sep 24, 2022)

Sure you betcha.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 24, 2022)

I sincerely regret ever posting this question and  will definitely not consider TUG a good place for further information.


----------



## Kal (Sep 24, 2022)

PERFECT!  See ya.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 24, 2022)

bdh said:


> I'm thinking you should call again as those rates do not sound completely accurate.  The rates have varied by ownership type.  IE: SH owners pay the lowest rate, HRC owners pay a little more, II exchanges and renters pay the most. So suggest you clarify your status if you call again.
> 
> FWIW: The deck is owned by the adjacent hotel, but anyone can park in it as it is open to the public - the cost is $30.00 per day.   -


I received this reply from HSH today:  




Thank you for the clarification Tina.  With your owner status, your parking is $25 per week and not per night.  We apologize for the incorrect information earlier.


----------



## bdh (Sep 25, 2022)

JustynaC said:


> I sincerely regret ever posting this question.



Expect you are not the only one


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 25, 2022)

Unfortunately, this experience has really turned me off on participating on these forums.  It is sad that a member cannot ask a simple question, and expect a simple response, rather than some one else hi-jacking the post for their own opinions.  As I have said before, they could create their own post to share their opinions.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Sep 26, 2022)

Unfortunately, this is not how internet forums and bulletin boards work.


----------



## stover33 (Sep 30, 2022)

"How much is the parking garage next to Sunset Harbor?"

"Hey there, I live here and I'd recommend not even having a car, walking/biking or Uber is a much more pleasant way to experience Key West in my opinion."

"How dare you not just answer my question by supplying the price of the garage !!! I'm reporting you!!!!"

Seems like a bit of an overreaction.


----------



## JustynaC (Sep 30, 2022)

Why not just respect the request?  What is so hard about that?  I also pointed out that I have also lived in Key West and know what I like to do when there and I wan't asking for opinions.  Plus, I get a notification each time a reply is posted, completely wasting my time.  Your post was also just your opinion, and did not add any value to this post. Why take the time to even respond. Fortunately, I was able to ignore Scoop and will no longer see messages from him.


----------



## stover33 (Sep 30, 2022)

Ok I am not going to belabor the point. You seem to think that an internet forum has some sort of official rules whereby no one is allowed to express an opinion, and must answer the specific question asked. Not sure why you think that, but it is not the case. People are allowed to go on tangents or say whatever as long as they are not abusive.

Here's an example:

"Anyone ever eat at Conch Republic in Key West? Any opinions?"

"I've never eaten there, but if you want a special treat I highly recommend Latitudes on Sunset Key, went with my wife and we loved it!"

"I asked about CONCH REPUBLIC, you moron! Why are you wasting my time with your unsolicited opinions. Answer my question or keep your pointless observations to yourself!"

Rather obnoxious, no?


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 3, 2022)

stover33 said:


> Ok I am not going to belabor the point. You seem to think that an internet forum has some sort of official rules whereby no one is allowed to express an opinion, and must answer the specific question asked. Not sure why you think that, but it is not the case. People are allowed to go on tangents or say whatever as long as they are not abusive.



This is a very well thought out comment. I just assumed Justynac was a troll from the Sunset Harbor vote discussion who was bored and who's sole purpose was to aggravate other posters and ultimately disrupt any meaningful exhange of ideas.


----------

